# Using rainwater collected from tarp, safe?



## Cayambe (13 Jan 2017)

I've spent some time setting up this water collection system, and have come up with a 4x6m tarp, over a 300L container, with tap.






Now, after several tests, I am finally able to collect plenty of water. But the next question comes to mind. Will whatever treatment the tarp has been given, contaminate the water i collect, as to be harmful to the fish in general? (This particular tarp "Z Line" is made of PE Plastic and has been UV treated to prevent breakdown)

The company that produces them does not recommend to use them to collect drinking water, but maybe that is just something they say to be on the safe side.

What do you guys think?

Thomas


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Jan 2017)

Wow...alternatively you could try hooking up a water butt to a drain pipe.
Either way I'm sure the water will be fine for use in an aquarium.


----------

